# Show time! The bodytype thread!



## Jon Blaze (Dec 7, 2007)

In reference to our beautiful poster Greenie :wubu:, I thought I'd make a poll.

What body types do you prefer/admire? :wubu:


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 7, 2007)

Where's the poll?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 7, 2007)

TallFatSue said:


> Where's the poll?



I was busy fine tuning it. Sowwie. It's up.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanx. 

Sorry, I must've still had my office manager hat on ("Back to work, you!"). But it's Friday night and I'm better now. Woohoo! 

By the way, I'm more of a dayglass. That's like an hourglass but MUCH bigger.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 7, 2007)

TallFatSue said:


> Thanx.
> 
> Sorry, I must've still had my office manager hat on ("Back to work, you!"). But it's Friday night and I'm better now. Woohoo!
> 
> By the way, I'm more of a dayglass. That's like an hourglass but MUCH bigger.



Why do you women have to beautiful, witty, and intelligent at the same time? God dangit. It's a one-two-three punch to my heart! :wubu: 

*Reps*


----------



## GroovaliciousGoddess (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm a 24 hour glass.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 7, 2007)

i'm a bill cowher power hour glass.


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 7, 2007)

_"More than one of the above (Explain if you wish)"_

I like fat women. It always depends on the person.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 7, 2007)

I say apple won't get shit.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 7, 2007)

What's the "Papple?"

I voted for All of the Above. Fuck it, cut the cord!



I will admit to being an ass man mainly, but the belly is an incredibly close second. Seeing as most BBWs have one, the other, or both, THAT is why I voted the way I did.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 7, 2007)

as Dolly Parton would say ..here we go again..


*eta...I would feel this way even if my ' type ' got the most votes...that's how I roll


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 7, 2007)

These types of threads are doomed before they begin. Someone is ALWAYS going to take the feedback and results personally, start to feel "less than" and get offended. 

I personally don't think anyone should take the preference of others as a put down to them (I mean, honestly, is a compliment to one person an insult to you? No.), but invariably some internalize it. 

Also just a reminder to express your views in positives instead of negatives. "I really love big, single bellies" is positive. "I can't stand when a girl has a smaller, double belly" is negative. 

Thank you, carry on. 

/mod


----------



## Ash (Dec 7, 2007)

I abstain from answering this poll until someone who knows me tells me what I am.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 7, 2007)

mossystate said:


> *eta...I would feel this way even if my ' type ' got the most votes...that's how I roll



Word. I'm not a formal apple! I was just sayin'. :|


----------



## elle camino (Dec 7, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I abstain from answering this poll until someone who knows me tells me what I am.



fucking adorable?


----------



## Tooz (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey Elle.

Your sig link is the best.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 7, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I abstain from answering this poll until someone who knows me tells me what I am.



I think you're pretty pappley.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 7, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Hey Elle.
> 
> Your sig link is the best.


i know right!
thanks, papple pie.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i know right!
> thanks, papple pie.



I used to have an mp3 of that song BACK IN TEH DAY.


Papple...pie. Pie. I want pie now! What the hell


----------



## supersoup (Dec 7, 2007)

yeah i've no idea what i am.

i think i decided on kumquat.

eta: a big kumquat.


----------



## Ash (Dec 7, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I think you're pretty pappley.



Mashley has invented new fruit/vegetable body names to be added to the options. They are:

Pineapple
Eggplant
Butternut Squash


We really wish we could have used Starfruit, but alas, I think I'd be afraid of a body that looked like that.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 7, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I used to have an mp3 of that song BACK IN TEH DAY.
> 
> 
> Papple...pie. Pie. I want pie now! What the hell



watching DV hump a speaker four inches above my head pretty much changed my life. 

and here, have a tiny pie.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 7, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Mashley has invented new fruit/vegetable body names to be added to the options. They are:
> 
> Pineapple



Actually, if you ask people, I've been saying I'm a pineapple for about a year.

Would you like to be a pineapple with me?


----------



## Tooz (Dec 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> watching DV hump a speaker four inches above my head pretty much changed my life.
> 
> and here, have a tiny pie.



Only thing better than pie is tiny pie.

I love you so much.


----------



## Ash (Dec 7, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Actually, if you ask people, I've been saying I'm a pineapple for about a year.
> 
> Would you like to be a pineapple with me?



Can we be...princess pineapples?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 7, 2007)

These shapes are all shapes of women.

John didn't list any man shapes.

What are the FFA's supposed to do?


----------



## Tooz (Dec 7, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Can we be...princess pineapples?



If you want. I'm already a queen, though. Princess works, too.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 7, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Only thing better than pie is tiny pie.


there are 11 more where that came from, grrl.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 7, 2007)

Holy crap. I don't even LIKE pie, but I want that. Where did you find this picture? Did you make it?


----------



## Tooz (Dec 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> there are 11 more where that came from, grrl.



RECIPE PLEASE.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 7, 2007)

Watermelon and pumpkin too. Pumpkinglass.

Pie for everyone, please.


----------



## Ash (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, I'm totally a pumkinglass. With the pumpkin on the bottom. Label officially stolen!

Thanks Santa!


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 7, 2007)

Glad to be of service!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 7, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Did you make it?


yessir.

it's just standard pie crust with canned cherry insides (because canned cherries are chronic), made in muffin tins. super easy peasy and a much better filling-to-crust ratio than making a whole 9 inch pie. 
highly recommended!


----------



## mango (Dec 7, 2007)

*I prefer the elusive mango shaped BBW....


*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 7, 2007)

I think I am a pear-apple-orange-Sharpei-avocado-3 toed sloth-diastematic (diastematic or "Madonna," if you will). I'm not sure. I did just design my own avatar, though, to help me find the right category.
View attachment 32133

Yes, please, I know I also fit in the hard-core dork category, you don't gotta remind me.


----------



## Ash (Dec 7, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I think I am a pear-apple-orange-Sharpei-avocado-3 toed sloth-diastematic (diastematic or "Madonna," if you will). I'm not sure. I did just design my own avatar, though, to help me find the right category.
> View attachment 32133
> 
> Yes, please, I know I also fit in the hard-core dork category, you don't gotta remind me.



Ahahahahaha. Love that!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 7, 2007)

i've decided i'm fruit salad, not a kumquat.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 7, 2007)

Starfruit...yeah..you heard me....Starfruit...




*liz is a ffffffreak!!


----------



## Ash (Dec 7, 2007)

<---Tart 

:batting:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 7, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Ahahahahaha. Love that!



old SYSFADD photos + Photoshop + no job = animated fun


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 7, 2007)

Im with you, Im not really sure what I am. I dont think m hour glass really. Im bigger on bottom but not cause my butt and thighs its cause my belly. Im not really an apple I have a bit of a waist and I dont have thin legs .... So I dont freaking know. 



Ashley said:


> I abstain from answering this poll until someone who knows me tells me what I am.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 7, 2007)

<<< Crust-ee


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 7, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Starfruit...yeah..you heard me....Starfruit...



pointy! 



> liz is a ffffffreak!!



when you get here I've got incense, wine & candles!

*ETA*: I'm in love with the new fruity vegetable language.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> yessir.
> 
> it's just standard pie crust with canned cherry insides (because canned cherries are chronic), made in muffin tins. super easy peasy and a much better filling-to-crust ratio than making a whole 9 inch pie.
> highly recommended!



Totally making these. Maybe if I eat enough I'll become pie shaped. Would you help me make a thread about that?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2007)

mossystate said:


> <<< Crust-ee




Hawt-ee :smitten:


----------



## elle camino (Dec 8, 2007)

aw cute apple got a pity vote.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 8, 2007)

All of the above.


----------



## lalatx (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't know what I am either.... I have a waist so I am not a total apple... but I defiantly have more on top than on the bottom... I shall just be known as awesome for the time being.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Dec 8, 2007)

At some angles I look hourglass shaped, but my biggest feature is my belly/torso, so I think I'm an apple. I admire all the various shapes though -especially those who wear proud smiles atop their shape.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 8, 2007)

Im now explaining my choice...just fat all over


----------



## Aireman (Dec 8, 2007)

Iv'e been saving my 100th post for just his occasion! I like attitude over shape! And you girls have it in abundance!!!! Thanks for making me laff, ladies I bow to you:bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd have to say... that it depends on the person...


----------



## k1009 (Dec 9, 2007)

My shape confuses me. When I'm acceptably fat my weight distributes fairly evenly, although very little goes to the tummy. When I'm fat fat it goes to the bum, a little to the thighs and my calves are teensy tiny. 

Where is the musclebound choice? Or is this only for the laydeez?


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not sure what my shape represents. If you've seen pics of me here or seen me in person, please chime in. I put "Papple", but I'm not sure.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah so after a couple of days i have to say: did we really need another poll to affirm that apples are firmly stationed at the bottom of the fatty barrel?

i agree with what AM said about a compliment for someone else not necessarily being an insult to you, but it's never fun to see the undesirability of your own characteristics actually quantified with bar graphs and everything. 

i should probably just stop viewing the results.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 9, 2007)

elle camino said:


> yeah so after a couple of days i have to say: did we really need another poll to affirm that apples are firmly stationed at the bottom of the fatty barrel?
> 
> i agree with what AM said about a compliment for someone else not necessarily being an insult to you, but it's never fun to see the undesirability of your own characteristics actually quantified with bar graphs and everything.
> 
> *i should probably just stop viewing the result*s.




I concur...come back to the apple thread that is meant to be a good thing


----------



## elle camino (Dec 9, 2007)

rest assured that if i ever come across a reason to really start digging on my tummy, the apple thread will be the first to know.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 9, 2007)

elle camino said:


> yeah so after a couple of days i have to say: did we really need another poll to affirm that apples are firmly stationed at the bottom of the fatty barrel?
> 
> i agree with what AM said about a compliment for someone else not necessarily being an insult to you, but it's never fun to see the undesirability of your own characteristics actually quantified with bar graphs and everything.
> 
> i should probably just stop viewing the results.



If you look at apple, combined with all of the others and extras, then the number could still potentially be higher than you may think. And although apple has recieved the least currently (Minus the potential from the extras): How many FAs do you know that don't enjoy a nice tummy? I know I do, regardless of bodytype. 

I picked the last because I admire various body shapes and weights, in addition to it sometimes having a very slight dependence on the person. And I've seen your shape before... *Swoons* :wubu:


----------



## mediaboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I prefer my women pineapple shaped


----------



## elle camino (Dec 9, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> If you look at apple, combined with all of the others and extras, then the number could still potentially be higher than you may think. And although apple has recieved the least currently (Minus the potential from the extras): How many FAs do you know that don't enjoy a nice tummy? I know I do, regardless of bodytype.




haha how sad is it that i've already done the math here? even if you go ahead and count the 'all of the above' votes in apple's favor, it's still a pretty pathetic showing. and like it's been stated in millions of other threads before this one, it's kind of cold comfort (the concept, not the poster) to know that you're tolerated, as opposed to desired.
not that this is much of a surprise, i'm just saying. not fun to see it in chart form. 

also to answer your question: i don't know any FAs who don't enjoy a nice tummy, because i don't know any FAs, period. so i'm probably the wrong girl to ask.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 9, 2007)

I think some are not understanding..yes, not getting it..and so it goes..and goes...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand * deep breath *....goes. * cough *


----------



## Tina (Dec 9, 2007)

Polls like this are interesting. They gather different answers each time they are made. I have, at various times, seen the majority prefer the apple, the pear and the hourglass. I answered none of the above, as I prefer my husband's body, and his is none of those.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 9, 2007)

elle camino said:


> haha how sad is it that i've already done the math here? even if you go ahead and count the 'all of the above' votes in apple's favor, it's still a pretty pathetic showing. and like it's been stated in millions of other threads before this one, it's kind of cold comfort (the concept, not the poster) to know that you're tolerated, as opposed to desired.
> not that this is much of a surprise, i'm just saying. not fun to see it in chart form.
> 
> also to answer your question: i don't know any FAs who don't enjoy a nice tummy, because i don't know any FAs, period. so i'm probably the wrong girl to ask.



I am with you on this-- plus, I know MORE FAs who are not about the gut than those who love it. This stuff is depressing, end of sentence.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> Polls like this are interesting. They gather different answers each time they are made. I have, at various times, seen the majority prefer the apple, the pear and the hourglass. I answered none of the above, as I prefer my husband's body, and his is none of those.



Biggie is OK in my book...







I'd consider him to be ship shape.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 9, 2007)

elle camino said:


> haha how sad is it that i've already done the math here? even if you go ahead and count the 'all of the above' votes in apple's favor, it's still a pretty pathetic showing. and like it's been stated in millions of other threads before this one, it's kind of cold comfort (the concept, not the poster) to know that you're tolerated, as opposed to desired.
> not that this is much of a surprise, i'm just saying. not fun to see it in chart form.
> 
> also to answer your question: i don't know any FAs who don't enjoy a nice tummy, because i don't know any FAs, period. so i'm probably the wrong girl to ask.



I'm sorry you've been having bad experiences but:

1. Wouldn't the people that picked all of the above constitute those that go beyond tolerating it? Wouldn't the people that say it's dependent on the person (Or some mix of the two) not be the same? How would that be any different?

2. I picked the last because partially because my beauty curve is holistic, so I personally wouldn't constitute toleration, and preference doesn't always imply that the opposite = toleration. Por ejemple:
I don't prefer thinner women, but if I end up being with one, I'm not going to *tolerate* her size.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 9, 2007)

I would just ask the OP.....why..? I am being serious. Why another poll about favorites. I truly do not get the obsession, especially when one knows what happens.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 9, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I would just ask the OP.....why..? I am being serious. Why another poll about favorites. I truly do not get the obsession, especially when one knows what happens.



I just wanted everyone to talk about it. I'm not obsessed with it at all.


----------



## Tina (Dec 9, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Biggie is OK in my book...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would agree wholeheartedly... :wubu:

Would be nice if he could come along next time, if we can put something together in May! Was wonderful finally meeting you, Stan.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Dec 9, 2007)

I voted for the hourpearappleglass. The important thing for me is that she starts at big and gets even BIGGER. I have never met a woman who was too fat. I seriously dont believe such a woman exists.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> I would agree wholeheartedly... :wubu:
> 
> Would be nice if he could come along next time, if we can put something together in May! Was wonderful finally meeting you, Stan.



I very much enjoyed meeting you too Tina, I hope to meet Biggie one day also! Hopefully something will "take shape" (staying on topic...  ) in May, a camp out or something.


Stan


----------



## elle camino (Dec 9, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'm sorry you've been having bad experiences but:


meh, i wouldn't say that being disenchanted by a poll on the internet really counts as a 'bad experience' in the grand scheme of things. like i said, it's just a bit disheartening to see one lonely little vote next to the shape you're stuck walking around in whether you like it or not. 



Jon Blaze said:


> 1. Wouldn't the people that picked all of the above constitute those that go beyond tolerating it? Wouldn't the people that say it's dependent on the person (Or some mix of the two) not be the same? How would that be any different?



dude, you made the poll. you tell me if there's any difference. 
the way i see it, they both pretty much mean 'i have no preference'. which is lovely and magnanimous and all that, but it does nothing to make us appletypes feel any better about our desirability, even to professed FAs. 
i mean, this has been discussed all over this board ad nauseum so there's really nothing i can say that hasn't already been said, but it does suck to come to dimensions, a size acceptance website, and see some poll displaying that the particular _way_ that _you_ are fat is, at best, accepted on a situational basis. like hey if you are really really cool and smart and awesome and fun, we can overlook your huge guts, apples! fear not!



Jon Blaze said:


> 2. I picked the last because partially because my beauty curve is holistic, so I personally wouldn't constitute toleration, and preference doesn't always imply that the opposite = toleration. Por ejemple:
> I don't prefer thinner women, but if I end up being with one, I'm not going to *tolerate* her size.



it might not always, but i have to say your example is kind of (exactly) what i'm talking about. it's just not fun to know that the best you're going to do (being the shape that you are) is to find someone who'd prefer something else, but likes your shape because it's yours. 
i mean it's really not that different from a fat chick going out with a guy who prefers skinny girls, but is alright with her body because it's hers. it's a very sweet sentiment on the surface, but eventually the fact that she's not his preference is going to take it's toll.


----------



## Tina (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah. The thing is, no matter which shape gets the most votes (and like I said, over the years, I've seen each of the three majors get the most at one time or another), someone always feels inferior on a site that they hope to find some solace in.

I seriously doubt Jon was trying to hurt anyone (and I don't believe anyone said he was), but no matter what, someone always ends up with hurt feelings.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, if there is a picture next to the definition of "completely wonderful and supportive FA" it's Jon. 

I'm apparently an apple too...I'm more of a distorted apple. Maybe I'm applesauce, then. Anyway, I could feel slighted, but I don't. Number 1: I don't need to be appealing to the masses, just to certain people, and I am. Number 2: I like my shape, so outside opinions don't hold a lot of ... _weight_. 3: (also lastly) The whole world is a giant poll in which people of size tend to get the fewest votes. So, if ever I started trusting public opinion, I'd remember that fact and realize the public is crazy.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 10, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I just wanted everyone to talk about it. I'm not obsessed with it at all.



Jon you are so wonderful. You really are.


----------

